# Installing Mac OS on laptop?



## OM2 (Oct 28, 2007)

Someone told me that I could buy genuine Mac OS for very cheap and install on my PC
Apparently the legality of this is in the grey area 
+ I'm sure I read somewhere in the past that Apple were stopping Intel machines from installing the OS in the newer versions of

Is it a good idea to install? Are there any problems??

EDIT: while browsing, I came accross some instructions
They said that you needed to buy new graphics cards and edit BIOS settings (amongst other things)
*Does that mean* I can't install on a *laptop *and have dual booting??

I thought I'd ask here to save myself wasting time trying!

Thanks

OM


----------



## 1002richards (Jan 29, 2006)

Hi,
I think it's illegal to install other than on a 'real' Mac. Plus if you buy cheap software of any type you'll have a combination of no warranty, no support and probably great vulnerability to virus etc that may come with pirated software.

If you want to dual-boot in a safe, free and legal manner why not have a look at Ubuntu? Here: http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/why-use-ubuntu

You can configure that to look like a Mac and again this option is free & legal: http://www.webupd8.org/2010/09/make-ubuntu-look-like-mac-osx-in.html#more

Hope this is of interest?

Richard


----------



## aka Brett (Nov 25, 2008)

I would also like to add that these hackintoshes have many problems run like snails and often not all the hardware works....it just isnt worth the effort...some machines wont work at all and the best candidates are still very crippled...you would have hours and hours of research involved and in the end still have a crippled up illegal machine....with all the time invested you could go buy a mac and be done with it...then set up a dual boot and have windows as well on your mac.
While a mac may be a little costly...you arent getting an underpowered machine by anymeans.
I had often considered getting a mac......but when W7 came out I have less of a desire to own a mac as W7 has added many features in the OS to make life easier....while some may not be as cool as a mac..i can find my files fast enough....the new task bar also makes life easy for times of having many apps open.

As said above though with ubuntu you can almost make a "mac"...I had played around with a while and had a real nice set up


----------



## aka Brett (Nov 25, 2008)

Check out this video here....Ubuntu with some "packages"...will take about a good day to set up similar as the video..and beat any mac in cool factor

Also note the video is about 4 years old...so there are even more customizations available now


----------



## OM2 (Oct 28, 2007)

thanks for the replies

"have many problems run like snails and often not all the hardware works"
oh... i read that 'some' things may not work - i can live with that
but i couldnt live with a snail
i'm happy to give it a go - but dont want to spend several hours 

ubuntu - yes, i will be doing this anyway
but: i need software like adobe's and it would have been great to have final cut pro + microsoft office would have been great
dumb question: is there anyway of getting these on linux?


----------



## Headrush (Feb 9, 2005)

It has nothing to do with "problems" and OS X installs quite perfectly on many standard "PC" hardware.

The issue is installing OS X on non Apple hardware is against the EULA that comes with the software and this forum's rules strictly prohibit discussion of things like breaking EULAs agreements.


----------



## OM2 (Oct 28, 2007)

Headrush said:


> It has nothing to do with "problems" and OS X installs quite perfectly on many standard "PC" hardware.
> 
> The issue is installing OS X on non Apple hardware is against the EULA that comes with the software and this forum's rules strictly prohibit discussion of things like breaking EULAs agreements.


yes, ur right. thanks


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

Like the others have said there is no grey, or gray, area here. MAC OS w/o the Apple hardware is pirated software; even a legit MAC OS on non-Apple hardware is against the EULA; and pirated software like that is exposing you to malware and buggy software.

While there are a few features missing vs. Microsoft Office, OpenOffice serves many people very well who use Linux or who do not like the price of Office.

What Adobe software?


----------



## OM2 (Oct 28, 2007)

adobe: everything from from acrobat to photoshop to illustrator
any suggestions as to how i can run on linux?
(i googles and came accross something called crossover - the concern i would have is overhead - will it run at the same speed as it would do normally on a pc?)

openoffice? yuk! 
yes, sure it 99% there. but it really lacks the usability of microsoft office - imho
even with everything going online, i still see microsoft os and programs like word and excel still living as number 1 for another 10+ years

thanks


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

Some people say that Gimp has all the power of Photoshop (without all the "polish," as it is free).

I do not wish to start any argument, but if somebody asks me about what computer or what OS to get my first advice is to get a computer and operating system that supports what you want or need to do. You seem to be saying that you want/need a version of Windows and a computer that will run it well.


----------



## OM2 (Oct 28, 2007)

terry, i've tried gimp as well - that's like horrible tasting medicine!
i'll always have windows - but... i want to escape!!


----------



## 1002richards (Jan 29, 2006)

Some Windows progs run in linux (Ubuntu) in 'Wine' the usability varies prog by prog. I don't use it myself 'cos I'm happy with what's available within Ubuntu and its software centre.

Anyway info on Wine : https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine

http://www.winehq.org/

... and info on open source alternatives from http://www.osalt.com/
who say "Our mission is to provide easy access to high quality open source alternatives to well-known commercial products. And remember that open source software is also a freeware alternative."


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

> i'll always have windows - but... i want to escape!!


Well, me too. I have Ubuntu dual installed on one PC, and on the other two I have Ubuntu and Puppy Linux as Guest OSes. I can escape anytime I'm in the mood, but can also use Excel and Word and other Windows only applications.

The bottom line is that in Linux you can do almost everything that you can in Windows, but the applications are going to look different, and given the price difference between them the Windows based will almost always be more user friendly and more polished and maybe have an extra feature or two.


----------



## aka Brett (Nov 25, 2008)

I didnt have any trouble finding apps for ubuntu...granted many of the skins were pretty basic..but the apps were very capable.
I havent played with Ubuntu for a while...but the last couple installs went well,with all hardware working immediately ...prior installs had left me always having to fix the sound and wireless card..they really have come a long ways.

I am just a windows guy because it is easy...and most of the apps i need are free anyway.

As said prior a mac will be a nice machine if you want to spend the money...while more costly that a windows based machine...the gap isnt as large as it used to be for paying for 2 machines with similar hardware...you can also always put windows are your mac and have the best of both worlds.


----------



## Headrush (Feb 9, 2005)

If you want to escape Windows but must retain the ability to run specific Windows Apps, your best bet and most stable option other than dual booting is getting VMware Workstation for Linux.


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

Headrush said:


> If you want to escape Windows but must retain the ability to run specific Windows Apps, your best bet and most stable option other than dual booting is getting VMware Workstation for Linux.


VirtualBox is a free alternative. You could try it first to see if it is sufficient.


----------



## aka Brett (Nov 25, 2008)

I use virtual box to play around in xp with my 7 machine...{much better thab xp mode IMO}
Its free and easy..I cant complain.
I am surprised Virtual box isnt more popular than it is....given the features and the price


----------



## aka Brett (Nov 25, 2008)

I played on a mac the other day...while it was 'elegant' it just wasnt windows....you just cant beat the windows taskbar IMO.
Many mac users dual boot..as there is a need for windows on occasion....So they end up putting on Windows after they have OSX ...go figure.
Ever see a windows users forced to used OSX?
IMO unless one is going to be using some of the apple software {as it is nice}..there is really no need to have a mac


----------



## Headrush (Feb 9, 2005)

Scumlabs said:


> Yeah, this won't work too well. Whoever said you can run OS/X on your laptop out of the box was yankin your chain. The only way to run OS/X on a computer other than a Mac is to build a Hackintosh, and those aren't very stable, if you can get it working at all.


Hogwash.

It's all academic because it's against TSG guidelines and rules discussing it.


----------

